# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Numrat..!

## altruisti_ek84

Numrat
*Numrat që ne i shkruajm nga (1,2,3,4…etj.) quhen numra arab, dhe dallojn nga numrat romak (I, II, III, IV…etj,).

Por a e keni pyetur veten tuaj ndonjëher se pse numrat arab e kan këtë form.
Pra pse 1 është “një”, pse 2 është “dy” etj.

Cila është logjika e ketyre numrave gjegjsisht formes së ketyre numrave.

Ështe shum e lehtë,
Forma e tyre është, apo bazohet në kende.

Shikoni se si jan format e ketyre numrave qysh në kohrat e vjetra, te themelimit të ketyre numrave, forma te cilat bazohen ne kende.
*


Asnjëher nuk është von për të mësuar....

----------


## G.D

Kendi i pare tek nr . i pare nuk eshte i vetem. Eshte edhe nje kend tjeter i gjere. Po keshtu edhe ne numrat e tjere. Pra thuaj ka x kendet me te vogla te kufizuara nga dy gjysmedrejteza.

----------


## xfiles

Nje teori shume "plausible" por jo shume bindese.

ajo vija e tepert tek "kemba" e numrit Shatate, si dhe ajo spiralja e tepert tek numri Nente,
me duken artifica.

Megjithate shume interesante.

----------


## Pratolini

> Kendi i pare tek nr . i pare nuk eshte i vetem. Eshte edhe nje kend tjeter i gjere. Po keshtu edhe ne numrat e tjere. Pra thuaj ka x kendet me te vogla te kufizuara nga dy gjysmedrejteza.


GD pse ben si ata femijet harrakat, do patjeter ta thuash ti fjalen e fundit  :ngerdheshje: 

Mua me duket shume interesante dhe bindese, sme kishte vajtur mendja ndonjehere.

----------


## G.D

Epo e mete e profesionit , mbase. Ne themi gjithnje fjalen e fundit. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

> Nje teori shume "plausible" por jo shume bindese.
> 
> ajo vija e tepert tek "kemba" e numrit Shatate, si dhe ajo spiralja e tepert tek numri Nente,
> me duken artifica.
> 
> Megjithate shume interesante.


Poashtu edhe tek nr 8, nuk mendoj se ka dikush që nr 8 e shënon në atë mënyrë me qëllim që të formohen kënde.

----------


## Action

Kete nuk e kam ditur..... 

Faliminderit per kete post me vlere.

----------


## Milkway

> Poashtu edhe tek nr 8, nuk mendoj se ka dikush që nr 8 e shënon në atë mënyrë me qëllim që të formohen kënde.


Me siguri keshtu ka qen ne fillim e me kalimin e kohes ka ardh deri te numrat qe kemi sot.

----------


## Pratolini

O Rapi, lere X-filesin ore se e ka per nga natyra ai te jete dyshues  :ngerdheshje: 

Shife mire djalin djalin qe ka hapur temen se c thote : 




> Shikoni se si jan format e ketyre numrave qysh në kohrat e vjetra, te themelimit të ketyre numrave, forma te cilat bazohen ne kende.


Pastaj normalisht si cdo gje tjeter ( gjuha e folur psh ), keto forma kane evoluar dhe jane bere me te thjeshta.
Une se kuptoj pse e keni kaq te veshtire te thoni : Ore dale se shume interesante qenke kjo !

----------


## Dito

Interesante.


*Dito.*

----------


## mendimi

mendoj se munde te kete sherbyer kjo teori per tu krijuar numrat dhe duket shume bindese, sa kende aq eshte numri. Pastaj me kalimin e kohes ca forma ndryshuan por ne parim ato mbeten.
Kjo ngjet me ate teorine e e mbledhjes se pluseve dhe minuseve. po e them pasi i perngjan temes.
+ edhe + = + sepse miku i mikut tim eshte miku im
+ edhe - = - sepse miku i armikut tim eshte armiku im
- edhe + = - sepse armiku i mikut tim tim eshte armiku im
- edhe - = + sepse armiku i armikut tim eshte miku im
Edhe matematika eshte prire nga teoria

----------


## G.D

Jo more, po qe je shprehur gabim ne kete punen e pluseve dhe minuseve:
+ edhe + = 2+
- edhe += 0 (dhe inversi e njejta gje)
- edhe - = 2- 
pra duhet ta korigjosh kete fjalen "edhe" me fjalen "shumezuar" dhe ne kete rast kjo pune e miqve eshte problem banal.

----------


## G.D

biles po e saktesoj nje cike duke shtuar qe pas gjithe ketyre plus-minuseve te perdorura ne veprimin "edhe" duhet te vihet nje nr. a qe i perket bashkesise se nr. racionale.

----------


## mendimi

> Jo more, po qe je shprehur gabim ne kete punen e pluseve dhe minuseve:
> + edhe + = 2+
> - edhe += 0 (dhe inversi e njejta gje)
> - edhe - = 2- 
> pra duhet ta korigjosh kete fjalen "edhe" me fjalen "shumezuar" dhe ne kete rast kjo pune e miqve eshte problem banal.


Jo more gabim e ke ti ose e ke keqkuptuar kete cka kam dasht me thane, sepse kjo qendron.

nuk e kisha fjalen qe mbledhen direkt pluset e minuset sepse kjo nuk ekziston por ndermjet numrave dmth pluset e minuset mbledhen sikur ne rastet ne fjale:
 1+ (-1) eshte e barabarte me 1-1=0 sepse + edhe - = -.
 1-(-1) eshte e barabarte me 1+1=2 sepse - edhe - = +
Besoj se e ke te qarte, cfare kam dashur te them. Ne  ekuacionet matematikore te gjithe e dijne qe - edhe - japin +.

Pastaj kete teori nuk e shpika e ka thene profesori i matematikes prof.dr. Ramadan Zejnullahu kur po spjegonte si behet qe dy minuse dmth - edhe - japin +

----------


## brandon

N q s ndonjeri ka shume njohuri per numrat , a mund te shpjegoje pak ne se perpjestueshmeria e numrave ka lidhje me teorine e matricave ku dhe vete percaktori i nje matrice a nuk do te ishte ekstension i kesaj perpejestueshmerie? Doja nje koment te lehte dhe te thjeshtesuar.
P sh : nje matrice eshte nje tabele drejtkendeshe qe perman m (numra) rreshta dhe n (numra) shtylla. 
Kur behen veprime me matricat , ne fillim thuhet.: Perkufizim,,,,,,,,,,,,,pastaj mbledhje ,zbritje , shumezim etj. Pyetja qe doja te beja ishte ? A jane vetite e numrave , p ,sh ato qe na lejojne te bejme perkufizme te tilla , si tek shumezimi i matricave, ku cdo element i ri eshte rezultat i shumezimit dhe pastaj mbledhjes se e elementit te rreshtit dhe shtylles perkatese. 
Pra kush na lejon te bejme perkufizime te tilla, pasi ne shikim te pare mund te duket si nje kaprico e autorit. Besoj se eshte nje moment me i rendesishem se sa te mesosh permendesh ,rangun e matrices ,formulat e Kramerit apo metodat e Gauss-it. 
Gjeja me intereson shume! Po patet mundesi ndonje koment!

----------


## G.D

per mendimin
Ky ore bir, eshte manipulim aspak profesional nga ana jote , biles kalon edhe ne absurditet.
Une nuk njoh prof. dr Ramadan Zejnullahu dhe megjithate e kam te veshtire te besoj qe ne fakultet paska profesore te tille mediokra (jam i bindur qe nuk ka por po e perdor ti si lecke kete person) qe i spjegojne studentit rregulla shumezimi te plus-minuseve dhe aq me pak ta spjegojne gabim duke e ngaterruar shumezimin me mbledhjen me ane te perdorimit te lidhezes shtuese "edhe" mes pluseve dhe minuseve.
Je duke ngaterruar ti dhe profesori yt imagjinar shumezimin me mbledhjen dhe per kete ndjej keqardhje.

----------


## mendimi

> per mendimin
> Ky ore bir, eshte manipulim aspak profesional nga ana jote , biles kalon edhe ne absurditet.
> Une nuk njoh prof. dr Ramadan Zejnullahu dhe megjithate e kam te veshtire te besoj qe ne fakultet paska profesore te tille mediokra (jam i bindur qe nuk ka por po e perdor ti si lecke kete person) qe i spjegojne studentit rregulla shumezimi te plus-minuseve dhe aq me pak ta spjegojne gabim duke e ngaterruar shumezimin me mbledhjen me ane te perdorimit te lidhezes shtuese "edhe" mes pluseve dhe minuseve.
> Je duke ngaterruar ti dhe profesori yt imagjinar shumezimin me mbledhjen dhe per kete ndjej keqardhje.


Une deri me tani nuk gabova asgje. Dikush e quan mbledhje e dikush shumezim te plus minuseve, sepse ne fakt nuk eshte as njera as tjetra, sepse plus minuset nuk jane numra pra. Dhe une kete lloj teorie e dhash siq e kam degjuar nga profesori i cili ka qene edhe dekan e fakultetit matematiko natyrore ne prishtine. Nuk e thash une se ky eshte nje spjegim shkencore, askund nuk thash qe ky eshte nje ligj, por ky eshte thjesht nje spjegim racional qe mendja e njeriut te munde ta kuptoj pse - edhe - bejne +. Dmth me vjen keq qe dola jashte temes se numrave dhe po ta shohin te nevojshme moderatoret munde ta fshijne, dhe ky spjegim e them qe nuk eshte ndonje ligj shkencore, thjeshte nje arsyetim logjik.

Thjesht mendoj qe ska me teper nevoje per debat, po te pelqeu ky arsyetim pranoje, po nuk te pelqeu mos e prano, kjo eshte nje gje subjektive pikerisht siq jane edhe tema e numrave me kende larte dhe skemi te bejme fakte, prandaj debatet jane te kota sepse nuk kane mundesi argumentimi.

Pershendetje

----------


## brandon

Po si ore nuk gabove? Shikoje mire treshin ; ka kater kende ( duke perfshire edhe kendin e gjere ne qender) , dhe jo tre.Kurse 9-ta dhe 6-ta jane" konfiguruar" ndryshe! Shtesat ne fund ,poshte,majtas , qe i jane bere 5-es, dhe 9-es, mund te ishin edhe te pa nevojshme. Po ashtu ,mbeshtetja e kembes, ne fund te 7-es!

----------


## G.D

> Une deri me tani nuk gabova asgje. Dikush e quan mbledhje e dikush shumezim te plus minuseve, sepse ne fakt nuk eshte as njera as tjetra, sepse plus minuset nuk jane numra pra. Dhe une kete lloj teorie e dhash siq e kam degjuar nga profesori i cili ka qene edhe dekan e fakultetit matematiko natyrore ne prishtine. Nuk e thash une se ky eshte nje spjegim shkencore, askund nuk thash qe ky eshte nje ligj, por ky eshte thjesht nje spjegim racional qe mendja e njeriut te munde ta kuptoj pse - edhe - bejne +. Dmth me vjen keq qe dola jashte temes se numrave dhe po ta shohin te nevojshme moderatoret munde ta fshijne, dhe ky spjegim e them qe nuk eshte ndonje ligj shkencore, thjeshte nje arsyetim logjik.
> 
> Thjesht mendoj qe ska me teper nevoje per debat, po te pelqeu ky arsyetim pranoje, po nuk te pelqeu mos e prano, kjo eshte nje gje subjektive pikerisht siq jane edhe tema e numrave me kende larte dhe skemi te bejme fakte, prandaj debatet jane te kota sepse nuk kane mundesi argumentimi.
> 
> Pershendetje


Do kisha deshiruar shume qe ti te mos ishe shprehur gabim dhe te mos kishte ardhur puna gjer aty sa te coroditeshe fare dhe te mos beje nje dallim te thjeshte: qe - ose + mund te sherbeje edhe si veprim edhe si shenje. Per me teper , hutimi jot i pafajshem (them keshtu sepse fajin e kane ata qe te kane mesuar matematiken dhe nese ke qene ndonjehere per matematike , atehere eshte kulmi) arrin gjer aty sa tashme nuk deshiron te permiresosh konceptet qe me vjen keq nese ti quaj edhe primitive e per me teper te gabuara.
(-) si shenje perfaqeson numrin -1 , po keshtu edhe shenja (+) perfaqeson numrin +1.
Lidhesa "edhe" eshte lidhes shtuese dhe ne matematike merr direkt kuptimin shtues dhe shtesa me simbol ne matematike shenohet (+) dhe mes dy numrave ose shprehjeve i themi veprim mbledhes.
Kur perpiqesh te me sqarosh me shembullin : 1- (-1) = 2 , ti e merr minusin si akt matematik dhe jo si shenje sic gabimisht e perkthen ne rastin: - edhe - = +.
Prandaj tregohu i sjellshem dhe prano verenjtet me gjakftohtesi. Analizoi ato vete dhe mos me detyro mua te ul nivelin tim duke te spjeguar matematiken e klases se katert. 
Te sakta jane :
(+) x (+) = (+) 
(+) x (-) = (-)
(-) x (+) = (-) 
(-) x (-) = (+)

Kalofsh kendshem!

----------


## G.D

> N q s ndonjeri ka shume njohuri per numrat , a mund te shpjegoje pak ne se perpjestueshmeria e numrave ka lidhje me teorine e matricave ku dhe vete percaktori i nje matrice a nuk do te ishte ekstension i kesaj perpejestueshmerie? Doja nje koment te lehte dhe te thjeshtesuar.
> P sh : nje matrice eshte nje tabele drejtkendeshe qe perman m (numra) rreshta dhe n (numra) shtylla. 
> Kur behen veprime me matricat , ne fillim thuhet.: Perkufizim,,,,,,,,,,,,,pastaj mbledhje ,zbritje , shumezim etj. Pyetja qe doja te beja ishte ? A jane vetite e numrave , p ,sh ato qe na lejojne te bejme perkufizme te tilla , si tek shumezimi i matricave, ku cdo element i ri eshte rezultat i shumezimit dhe pastaj mbledhjes se e elementit te rreshtit dhe shtylles perkatese. 
> Pra kush na lejon te bejme perkufizime te tilla, pasi ne shikim te pare mund te duket si nje kaprico e autorit. Besoj se eshte nje moment me i rendesishem se sa te mesosh permendesh ,rangun e matrices ,formulat e Kramerit apo metodat e Gauss-it. 
> Gjeja me intereson shume! Po patet mundesi ndonje koment!


Vertete me vjen mire qe matematiken e meson me logjike. Tek matricat nuk duken logjikisht te prekshme vetem vetite si shumezimi, mbledhja apo zbritja apo cilesimi i percaktorit. Pra keto duken si koncepte qe nuk rrjedhin logjikisht. Por p.sh. shihet qarte se gjate shumezimit te matricave nuk mund te shumezojme nese nr. i shtyllave te matrices se pare nuk eshte i njejte me nr te rrjeshtave te matrices se dyte. Pra mund te jene nxjerre me marreveshje ose ata qe kane perfunduar fakultetin e matematikes mund ta sqarojne hollesisht. Ne qe kemi bere nje matematike me te reduktuar nga ata mund te themi keto qe mundemi. Formulat Kramer apo metoda e Gausit jane , besoj logjikisht te prekshme nese i marim te mireqena te parat.
Kalofsh kendshem!  :buzeqeshje:

----------

